
Show HN: My personal website - bradtx
https://bradhall.io
======
kamaln7
Overall I think it looks great! Not too much going on and it’s easy to read.
I’d suggest you experiment with adding more whitespace between different
sections and especially between different projects. I’m on mobile, btw.

I saw this post yesterday and learned a lot from it, you might find it helpful
as well: [http://blog-en.tilda.cc/articles-website-design-
mistakes](http://blog-en.tilda.cc/articles-website-design-mistakes)

------
akwaryo
I like clean, minimal sites. Some suggestions: Try a bigger, more professional
like photo. Move the skills to the space above the projects, it facilitates
the information flow. Put a link to your email! <\- This is basic.

Overall, it's a good site. Well done.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Clean and simple and looks great on mobile. If it didn’t say you have a
bachelor degree though I would have thought you were a teenager based on the
picture, not sure that’s a good or bad thing.

------
Kagerjay
Its better than my portfolio site, which has absolutely nothing on there right
now. Because it all lives in private codepens and private repos :)

------
michaelsacks
Hey Brad.

I like the site.

Try adding a bit of padding on the left and right side. When the browser is
fullscreen on a laptop, it looks a bit stretched out.

------
bradtx
Hey HN,

I made a personal website. Any feedback or suggestions are greatly
appreciated.

~~~
ElectronShak
Hey,the site is essentially good enough for a personal website. nice work!

I also think [https://splindid.com](https://splindid.com), among your
projects, is a neat idea, and you executed it well. are you still actively
running it? asking because i checked through the newest feeds and saw the last
post was in march this year.

Edit: changed "may" to "march"

~~~
bradtx
Thanks! The site is still fully functional, I haven’t spent much time
promoting it yet, though. I still plan on keeping it up indefinitely and would
be thrilled if it got some new users.

Fun fact: the site has a Rick roll feature
[https://splindid.com?app=welcome](https://splindid.com?app=welcome)

------
just_observing
* occaisionally

occasionally

~~~
bradtx
Yikes, thanks for pointing this out.

